# GT #66: Sacramento Kings (29-35) @ Phoenix Suns (43-22) - 3/15



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Sacramento Kings (25-39) vs Phoenix Suns (43-22) * 


*When: Saturday, 10EST/7PST
TV: LOCAL OF BY ILLEGAL METHOD* 


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Kings Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Beno Udrih [SG] Kevin Martin [SF] Ron Artest [PF] Mikki Moore [C] Brad Miller * 



* *NO STATS TODAY. I'M TOO LAZY**



<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=stayfocused-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/stayfocused-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
*Suns have been placed on STAY FOCUSED *​


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a strong feeling Beno Udrih will own us today. I don't have a feeling about the game though, we could win, or we could lose (crazy prediction eh?).


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I hate games against sub-500 teams and below with this team. Don't know which team will ever come out >_> However, if they play how they have the last 3 games, then they should be more than fine for this game.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope and pray for another Memphis game. We flat out can't afford to lose this crap. The teams ahead of us have lost a couple recently, so we've got a chance to move up...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Amare in foul trouble..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Suns with 20 points in half a quarter - with Amare in foul trouble and Shaq playing all minutes so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They have brought the energy. 

Suns up 20-14 6 mins and change left in the first qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Skinner sighting. Glad to see him get time. He never did anything to lose those mins.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Artest is gona get whatever he wants on Giricek all night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Haha, yep. But luckily Giricek won't guard him all night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What a BS call.

Well, didn't matter. Hawes called for an O foul on the other end lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Turnovers.. Artest got robbed there too.

Shaq AND1!! :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> What a BS call.
> 
> Well, didn't matter. Hawes called for an O foul on the other end lol


Yea I have no idea how Giricek was called for the offensive.. Or how Hawes was.. Or Artest for the double-dribble..

Lol, ah well.

I agree with the commentator - can't wish for a better attitude from Shaq coming to Phoenix.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Artest looks ready to ball tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 37-34 at the end of 1. 

Shaq with 7 pts (3-3) and 4 rebs. 

Nash with 8 pts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Yea I have no idea how Giricek was called for the offensive.. Or how Hawes was.. Or Artest for the double-dribble..
> 
> Lol, ah well.
> 
> I agree with the commentator - can't wish for a better attitude from Shaq coming to Phoenix.


lol that was a weird sequence with those calls.


yep, no doubt. Hopefully it's all coming together now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 46-40 with 8:43 left til half time. Official TO.

Giricek is coming on last few games. Tonight he's got 9 pts (4-5) in 8 mins. Maybe Kekai will stop complaining?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

damnn,, Amare's playing round with Sac's defence out there..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Giricek's catching fire~


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Speak of the devil. Giricek just nailed a 3. 

Barbosa with a 17 fter. 



Suns on a run. Now up 55-42 with 6:42 til halftime. TO SAC.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Amare And1 Alley-oop!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OHHHHHHHH!! AMARE! That was ridiculous


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are just destroying them now.

Giricek with another 3. TO SAC.

Suns up 68-42 3:40 left til halftime. They've scored 31 in this qrter, to their 8.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Giricek with 17 on 7-8 FG.. wow..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This is a blowout.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 79-48 at the half. 

Outscored them 42-14 in that 2nd qrter. I wish I knew the exact run we had went on when the Kings were stuck on 42 for so long. 



Amare has 18 pts (6-8), 6 rebs

Giricek with 17 pts (7-9) (3-4 from 3), 3 assists


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whoa. I just noticed this. 

Suns have shot 70.5%. Kings shot 39.5% in that first half.

That's crazy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's just been ridiculous. 

Block on Artest when it was just one-on-one (or so it looked like). 

Then he just took it to the hoop next time down with the layup and 1. He's 22 pts, 8 rebs. Then he picked up a 4th foul..lol. 


Suns up 92-63 5:56 til the 4th.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 127, Kings 99*


Amare 30 pts (10-15), 10 rebs

Shaq 17 pts (6-6), 8 rebs

Giricek 23 pts (9-14) (4-7 from 3), 5 rebs, 5 assists, 2 stls


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice game. I had been badtalking Giricek in his first few games, but oh boy he is on a roll right now, hope he keeps it up. It was also nice to see Skinner getting playing time, Dantoni should play him for some minutes every game and gives Shaq some more rest, so he can guard some gas for the 4th. And well Amare, what can I say, he is a beast, and he knows it...

Hope its nothing serious with Hills injury.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Amare is a beast..

I was thinking, he reminded me of someone (his face, size, aggression), and I just figured out its this guy:
















sort of..?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Great win! Not only did we blow out a team that would should have. We also held them to under 100. It's also nice to see Giricek follow-up with another solid game.

I was hoping the weekend would start like this. We beat the Kings. The Sixers have been playing well lately and I was hoping they would beat the Spurs. And they have. The Jazz are bad on the road and the Nets could conceivably beat them, which they did.

Next, the Lakers play the red hot Rockets without Gasol. And the Hornets (without David West?) play the tough Piston. Let's see if the weekend ends like I hope it does.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Nice game. 

The good thing is that we're destroying teams we're supposed to destroy (if we want to be a championship caliber team)...and we beat spurs and GSW in the same week (playoffs teams, different styles)... 


Giri was amazing tonight (in his interview he raved about how easy it was to score with the suns). The only thing that worries me is Hill's condition. I hope that injury is nothing serious. 

GO SUNS


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Amare is a beast..
> 
> I was thinking, he reminded me of someone (his face, size, aggression), and I just figured out its this guy:
> 
> ...


I don't think Amare takes steroids or performs fake groping moves in front of large audiences for their amusement.

That's just me though.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

atmacfan said:


> Nice game.
> 
> The good thing is that we're destroying teams we're supposed to destroy (if we want to be a championship caliber team)...and we beat spurs and GSW in the same week (playoffs teams, different styles)...
> 
> ...


Co-signed. Took the words outta my mouth, lol ^_^

Glad the Suns were able to close out their homestand with a flair... And all of a sudden they're a game or two away from being first in the West if the Lakers and Hornets stumble just a tiny bit :yay:

Lets hope the Suns don't let up on their energy and effort for the rest of the season. Seems like things are finally starting to come together nicely and smoothly. Of course there's still a quite bit of work left, but that just makes them seem even scarier when you consider that this is just the surface of their potential.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I don't think Amare takes steroids or performs fake groping moves in front of large audiences for their amusement.
> 
> That's just me though.


:lol:

nah but I don kno, maybe they got the same beard or something.. When I watch Amare play and his beasting through people, I can see the similarity.. :biggrin:


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow. Amare is amazing. So is Giri.


----------

